# buff orpington x white leghorns



## grgfishkeeper

In my incubator about to hatch tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Energyvet

Boy, I'd love some Buff orps. Still hoping to get some chicks for Spring. Good luck with your hatch.


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> Boy, I'd love some Buff orps. Still hoping to get some chicks for Spring. Good luck with your hatch.


what state are you in EV?
if your near new hampshire i'll have lots of hatching eggs & peeps come spring.

piglett


----------



## 7chicks

EV is in New Jersey.


----------



## piglett

7chicks said:


> EV is in New Jersey.


oh well that's a ways off , maybe EV can find some babies near by.
my bator will be full all spring


----------



## grgfishkeeper

Addicted ...... i just got a new bator and egg turner and about 2 dozen eggs to go in


----------



## Energyvet

Piglett, you're not going to the Sussex County Poultry show this Spring are you? I'll be there. No orps for sale there in October.


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> Piglett, you're not going to the Sussex County Poultry show this Spring are you? I'll be there. No orps for sale there in October.


 i'll be putting up a huge fence every spare second i have come spring. i want my flock to be able to have access to the front 1/2 acre of my property but there is a ton of work to do before that happens
(many trees to be cut & 4x4 pt posts to be set)

if there was going to be something in Boston or in southern NH i would have to think about it. i can always send hatching eggs once i make sure my boy is doing a good job with the hens. i'll know once i hatch out the 1st batch from them.

piglett


----------



## Energyvet

I love some day olds if your willing to ship. Contact me when you know.


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> I love some day olds if your willing to ship. Contact me when you know.


NJ is not that far off so i think once it warms up this spring i should be able to provide all you want.
my grey silkie is show quality so when mixed with my new pullets there should be some good looking chicks showing up in my bator

thanks
piglett


----------



## Energyvet

Send me a PM. I also just got a silkie Roo and I'll be looking for some hens for him. He's blue.


----------

